# Anti-Gun Miami Attorney, Now Deputy Commissioner, Will Oversee FL’s CCW Program



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ty-commissioner-will-oversee-fls-ccw-program/


----------

